# Tomorrow marks......



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

RIP Skyler the Skypup. Steve, your rescue work will not go unrewarded!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Isn't it wonderful their love goes on? Hugs on this bitter and sweet anniversary Steve.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

What a gorgeous group of dogs!!!! My thoughts are with you.....


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

My thoughts are with you today as you remember Skyler and celebrate Rusty.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

"Friends come and many may go, but only true friends leave pawprints on your heart."

Thinking of you and your pack on Skyler's Anniversary

Run Free and sleep softly Skyler


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Skyler*

What a beautiful boy your Skyler is!
Anniversaries are so hard!
STEVE: Bless you for all you do for the dogs that have gone to the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Steve, I think the dogs know and understand the trip better than we do. Bless you for all you do.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I will be thinking of you both Steve. It is hard to believe so much time as passed.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Skylar is beautiful and I am sure he is watching over you from the bridge.

Your NorCal pack is beautiful!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Bless you Steve for all that you do for rescue. And on this anniversary of the loss of your gorgeous Skypup, I know that he is looking down at you for telling every dog at the bridge what a great Pop you are to one and all. Give your NorCal pups a big hug and kiss.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Thinking of you, Steve, as you celebrate and honor both Skyler and Rusty.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Beautiful tribute to Skylar. They teach us so much....


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

These Anniversaries never get any easier do they? You though, are one of the lucky ones whose sorrow was followed by a Golden Blessing. 

Wonderful slide show, Skyler was beautiful.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Steve that was a lovey tribute to Skylar and these Anniversaries never get any easier do they if anything i find them harder as i get older.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Beautiful tribute to Skylar s his treasured golden memory lives on. You will see him again, with a bond like that, how could you not?


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Thank you for sharing. It's hard to imagine how the time flies. Beautiful slide shows and beautiful pups.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Beautiful tribute to Skyler, you are one of the blessed to have had the privilage of having experienced the love and devotion of such a special dog.
Your day will be bittersweet I am sure. Hugs to all.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Though gone, they are never far from our hearts. ((HUGS)) to you on this sad anniversary.


----------



## Kevin's Goldens (May 22, 2008)

What a beautiful tribute. Skyler will always be watching over you. Rusty is awesome, so glad he is in your life. It's never easy to lose our best friends.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Your angel Skyler had a paw in sending you Rusty. I hope your heart was peaceful while reflecting on your Skypup while petting the pack.


----------



## KathyF (Apr 1, 2010)

What a beautiful boy. Please ask him to keep an eye out for Bailey; she's new there and might want to know where the best trails are.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I thought of you sweet boy several times yesterday. It doesn't seem possible it was 3 years ago last night that you gave us that sad news.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Your Skylar is a handsome boy. I hope the happy memories bring you comfort. I am so glad he gave you Rusty.


----------

